# Higher Handlebar Modification HSS724CTD



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Has anyone attempted a high handlebar modification on the newer HSS models? I know there was a guy selling mod kits for years on Craigslist but he stopped making the handlebar mod kits--maybe because they don't work wit the new HSS 2016+ models?

At 6'2" I find the handlebars too low and was thinking maybe a summer project could be the mod.


----------

